# vuotoilmareitit tulevat helposti selvitettyä



## Gavril

Päivää,

Viime aikoina suomenkielisiä tekstejä läpi käydessäni olen kamppaillut useaan kertaan _selvittää_-sanan tulkinnan kanssa.

Esimerkiksi korjausmenetelmää mainostavassa esitteessä sanotaan, että



> Menetelmämme avulla mahdolliset vuotoilmareitit tulevat helposti selvitettyä.



Pitäisikö ymmärtää "selvitettyä"-sanan tarkoittavan, että

A) kyseiset vuotoilmareitit tutkitaan/löydetään

vai että

B) vuotoilmareitit löydetään ja hoidetaan (paikataan)?

Arvaukseni on "A", mutta en voi sanoa olevani varma.

Kiitos


----------



## hui

Tuo "mahdolliset vuotoilmareitit tulevat helposti selvitettyä" on minusta normaalikielellä "(ilman) vuotokohdat löydetään helposti".

Ilma-sana on tarpeeton, koska aiemmin lienee käynyt ilmi, että kyse on ilmasta. Jos pitää käyttää sanaa "mahdolliset", niin silloin itse vaihtaisin urakoijaa, koska se tarkoittaa suunnilleen samaa kuin "emme tiedä".


----------



## etrade

A on oikea vaihtoehto ja ei minkäänlaista tietoa, että asiat hoidetaan eli B.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos H. ja E.


----------

